# Thanks PA ROCKER!!



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

...You will be getting a few PM's :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....:d:d:d:d


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Your transition to the dark side is now complete.:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

You'll be cussing me once you've had a bad day with it.:yes:
Good luck!
The gooseneck has a pinhole leak at the cradle. You'll find it when you pump water through it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

No Way!!!! Moores got a zooka??? Now this will be fun.

PAs the man :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Now you can work on a beer gut.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Now you can work on a beer gut.


I think I lost 20 lbs when I got my first zooka!
But hot dawg, Chuck Moore-is looks good with a bazooka!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Did PA give you a six foot long bazooka Moore, or are you just really short









Your going to have a new love in your life, once you learn how to master her. Your wife is going to become jealous of her, b/c your going to talk about her all the time.:thumbsup:

And hats off to you PA rocker, your da man:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Nope... that's not the way. You're holding it all wrong :jester:

Can't wait to hear how it goes


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Now you can work on a beer gut.


No bodies going to beat me


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> .....:d:d:d:d


And the story of Chuck Moore continues....


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

We want a vid the first time you use it!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You'll be cussing me once you've had a bad day with it.:yes:
> Good luck!
> The gooseneck has a pinhole leak at the cradle. You'll find it when you pump water through it.


What is her brand and history PA?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

gazman said:


> What is her brand and history PA?


It's a Tapeworm. I got it from a friend getting out of the biz. I taped a house with it to try it out and it worked fine. Tapeworm are a little different than the ames style taper but tape just fine. The clutch system is different and you have to remove the head to do a cable change:furious:.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Did PA give you a six foot long bazooka Moore, or are you just really short.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> We want a vid the first time you use it!


 The first time?? uh....:blink: ...OK:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> The first time?? uh....:blink: ...OK:whistling2:


And remember to turn the music off so we can hear every word you say :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Good luck moore ! Old dogs can always learn new tricks.:yes:

And respect to P.A. ! You're good sh1t in my book !:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Moore, did you try your new toy yet?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> And remember to turn the music off so we can hear every word you say :icon_cheesygrin:


That vid might be rated 'R' by the Motion Picture Association of America!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> The first time?? uh....:blink: ...OK:whistling2:


If you can make a video on how fast you can empty your mud pan, then we will definitely expect a video the first time you run your zook :thumbup:

Give us a heads up when your going to post it. I'm going to cut out of work early that day,,,, to watch


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Moore, did you try your new toy yet?


no sir.... Not yet...Tomorrow I'll give her a try on a garage..


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> no sir.... Not yet...Tomorrow I'll give her a try on a garage..


Wonder if we could find a way to stream that live.... I'd burn a day to watch that!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

So Moore..... how'd it go?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Apparently not to well... Seeing as he logged in tonight, but no posts. Poor Moore


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I was hoping for a video to chuckle at today....

When you do start running it and are ready to film, remember 1 tip to keep your ceiling flats from running on ya, make sure both wheels on the gun are pressing the tape well onto the joint :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

He wont, No way, Not the first time, Would you film yourself shagging for the first time?? No you wouldnt, Not even sheep, Not gonna happen.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

fr8train said:


> Apparently not to well... Seeing as he logged in tonight, but no posts. Poor Moore


He's probably editing out the swear words....it might take a while :yes:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Philma Crevices said:


> I was hoping for a video to chuckle at today....
> 
> When you do start running it and are ready to film, remember 1 tip to keep your ceiling flats from running on ya, make sure both wheels on the gun are pressing the tape well onto the joint :thumbsup:


 You guys are just about as sick as I not correcting this for Moore :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

How much mud will this thing hold?? A thimble full? :blink:

After one push [or half a push] I had over flow.. If this thing only holds a fiver full of mud Then I can see why the mud needs to be so thin...

I didn't think I had pumped any mud into it at all till I got home and sprayed it out...How much mud will it hold ?? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Did you shut the gate valve?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

tomg said:


> Did you shut the gate valve?


what dat? Where's it at??


----------



## tomg (Dec 16, 2009)

Right hand side when you look at it from the top, lift it up to close.
Otherwise you will pump mud straight through the head instead of into the tube.


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Trying to find a good picture of a Tapeworm for ya Moore. Doesn't look like many good pictures are online so...

Easiest I can explain goes... with wheels facing away from you on the right side there's a lever next to the pulley for the tape creaser. When you fill up you need to pull that lever towards you. After full push it closed. If you remove the black plastic cap you'll see the gate opening/closing action.

Should take around 9 full pumps. When filling have one hand on end of tube buy the creaser lever and stick a finger down the hole so ya can feel the piston cup for when you're full.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

tomg said:


> Right hand side when you look at it from the top, lift it up to close.
> Otherwise you will pump mud straight through the head instead of into the tube.


This thang here?:blink:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Yep!
Take off the black plastic peice so ya can see how it goes, its held by a metal wire. You want it closed to fill and open to let mud flow when running it.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Moore,

Open Columbia's user manual pdf file found on this page, for info, pics, on bazooka running: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Tapers/Columbia-Tools-Automatic-Taper.html


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Moore,
> 
> Open Columbia's user manual pdf file found on this page, for info, pics, on bazooka running: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Automatic-Tapers/Columbia-Tools-Automatic-Taper.html


All I could think about this evening was how you had a petite young lady with long fingernails running the zook in a days time ..And I couldn't even get mud in the damn thing.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Moore, empty some crap outta you PM box.

Anyway,
I said to call if you're having issues.
When you close the gate it pushes in that little metal rod. The rod disengages clutch and the drive wheel will spin freely.
The taper should hold about 10 pumps or so.
Open the gate all the way to run.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> All I could think about this evening was how you had a petite young lady with long fingernails running the zook in a days time ..And I couldn't even get mud in the damn thing.


Actually, it was more like 15 minutes. 

A step by step starter how-to video - is there one anyone's made?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Watch 2buck's vids, he pretty much covers all you need to know to get started


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Moore, did you figure out what you were doing wrong?


----------



## Pytlik (Jan 14, 2013)

9 or 10 pumps !! 

if I pump more than 6 pumps it will spit mud out when I open it... damn.

7 pumps when I bought it, maybe I should try to wash it.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Pytlik said:


> 9 or 10 pumps !!
> 
> if I pump more than 6 pumps it will spit mud out when I open it... damn.
> 
> 7 pumps when I bought it, maybe I should try to wash it.



TapePro gun (Blueline) TapeTech pump 9 pumps. You are not using a Cinta pump are you?


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

fr8train said:


> Watch 2buck's vids, he pretty much covers all you need to know to get started


When I got my zook, the only info I had on how to run em was from this website, and countless hours of watching 2bucks and YouTube vids over and over! 

I actually took a vid the other day to show a mate who I had been telling about, can upload if you like?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

plugger said:


> When I got my zook, the only info I had on how to run em was from this website, and countless hours of watching 2bucks and YouTube vids over and over!
> 
> I actually took a vid the other day to show a mate who I had been telling about, can upload if you like?


If you think it can help others on how to run the zook, then upload away:thumbsup:

I know Moore should be willing to thank you:yes:, if he hasn't smashed his bazooka into a million pieces yet:whistling2::jester:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I pity the person who tries to learn to run a zook without an experienced person nearby. It's amazing what you can learn just by observing experienced folks doing their jobs. Also IMO a zook is deceiving, watching someone who knows how to run one makes it look easy. There is a LOT of finesse that goes into running a zook well.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Dunno how much it will help but here tis..


http://youtu.be/amsdQMU6nd8


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

plugger said:


> Dunno how much it will help but here tis..
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/amsdQMU6nd8


A little bit of constructive criticism, since your new on the zook:yes:

In the pic I took of you. You should not start walking with your zook until it passes your body. Where I put the red mark, is where the head of the zook should be. (blue is your arm). Once you get to that position, then begin to walk with the zook. This will put more pressure on the finger, which will cut down on drag.

Also, another point, you want you angle tapes to wipe out with one pass. If your having to wipe over your tapes a few times, then your mud maybe too stiff. One pass ='s more $$$$


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

plugger said:


> Dunno how much it will help but here tis..
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/amsdQMU6nd8


Thinking of another way to explain things

You half to maintain a shape of a triangle.

The green line is your body position, the red line the position of the zook, the black line the position of the finger/wheel. If you maintain that position as you travel down a long wall when doing angle tapes, you will gain maximum pressure on the finger. Plus you don't half to push as hard on the trigger this way also.:thumbsup:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheers nackers, any help is always appreciated. 

And just on the point of wiping once, I'm getting to that stage now, but its not like I've got this thing out everyday, once a week maybe, but my mix's are getting thinner every time, actually ran it this morning, 6/7 rolls of FibaFuse, hardly a drop on me or anything on the zook, I've taken to your way of just loading through the filler attachment, no gooseneck.
You don't get that spout of mud flying out when you flick the gate, cleaner, pump proper up on a bench, no bending down to pump, I'm learning haha!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

Plugger hit first square set and after internal :thumbsup:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

keke said:


> Plugger hit first square set and after internal :thumbsup:


Builder was undecided on the squareset. I threw that in to show him, but still wanted ezy bead. Shattered now haha! Normally do it all at once!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

plugger said:


> Builder was undecided on the squareset. I threw that in to show him, but still wanted ezy bead. Shattered now haha! Normally do it all at once!


Ezy bead is good when you have a bad frame but usually I hate it cause there's so much waisted time. I reckon papertape through automatic tools gives you same result or even better and faster


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Are you using a flusher or angle head? Either way, try to from end to end, no laps in the middle. Less to sand out. After pole sanding the angles, I usually only have to sponge the 3-way and walk the sponge to the next 3, way to get rid of the light crack that is right in the corner. If that crack is even there.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Plugger, here is a vid we made a while back.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PFIASKpfVeU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

plugger said:


> 6/7 rolls of FibaFuse, hardly a drop on me or anything on the zook, I've taken to your way of just loading through the filler attachment, no gooseneck.
> You don't get that spout of mud flying out when you flick the gate, cleaner, pump proper up on a bench, no bending down to pump, I'm learning haha!


Don't overfill the taper and you won't get that mud shooting out! Lol I noticed when running FF, any excess mud that would ooze from behind the tape and want to drop on you or the taper, comes thru the tape instead of around it. Which means it doesn't collect into a glob that might fall : thumbsup:


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Cheers for that vid fr8train! It's bloody hard work learning the zook without seeing someone experienced first hand! 

Starting to pick up a lot of speed on the flats/butts and internals, square set I haven't done a lot of but normally quicker than the vid I took, which was just intended to show a mate, and was late arvo I was just in cruise mode.. 

Just getting the zook in at the right angle against the wall and ceiling at the start of the tape is the killer for me, but once I start moving I seem to be ok.


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

a key action is to really get that tape snapped into position pulling out of the corner using the creaser wheel,if you,r already confortable heading down the wall in the right position with the zook pulling out of corner will come quickly to you.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> A little bit of constructive criticism, since your new on the zook:yes:
> 
> In the pic I took of you. You should not start walking with your zook until it passes your body. Where I put the red mark, is where the head of the zook should be. (blue is your arm). Once you get to that position, then begin to walk with the zook. This will put more pressure on the finger, which will cut down on drag.
> 
> Also, another point, you want you angle tapes to wipe out with one pass. If your having to wipe over your tapes a few times, then your mud maybe too stiff. One pass ='s more $$$$


 
If you run left to right, instead of right to left,,,, you will have less drag,,,, the gears and "stuff" won't be digging into the wall.

Them that can run left to right,,,,, leave those of us that can't,,,,, in their dust


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you run left to right, instead of right to left,,,, you will have less drag,,,, the gears and "stuff" won't be digging into the wall.
> 
> Them that can run left to right,,,,, leave those of us that can't,,,,, in their dust


Is this one of those ,,,,Are you pissing on my leg moments, but are trying to tell me it's just raining:jester:

Clearance is the same on both sides of the zook, if you want to judge from picture below. If anything, those that run the zook clockwise as opposed to counter clockwise, run a higher risk of the tape dragging against the cutting blade, if their holding the cutter housing wrong, which can lead to drag....... Either way, anyone catching the gear off the wall, or having the tape drag against the blade, don't know how to run or hold the zook proper.

Good to see you back Captain:thumbup:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you run left to right, instead of right to left,,,, you will have less drag,,,, the gears and "stuff" won't be digging into the wall.
> 
> Them that can run left to right,,,,, leave those of us that can't,,,,, in their dust


Ya that's totally what I figured out not to long ago!! The trial and error of teaching myself to run the gun!! I just wish I would have figured it out sooner!! But now I can run it either way so that's a plus!!


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

2buckcanuck said:


> A little bit of constructive criticism, since your new on the zook:yes:
> 
> In the pic I took of you. You should not start walking with your zook until it passes your body. Where I put the red mark, is where the head of the zook should be. (blue is your arm). Once you get to that position, then begin to walk with the zook. This will put more pressure on the finger, which will cut down on drag.
> 
> Also, another point, you want you angle tapes to wipe out with one pass. If your having to wipe over your tapes a few times, then your mud maybe too stiff. One pass ='s more $$$$


Running it again today buck, kept in mind your advise running the zook out in front..

Quicker, better control and straighter tapes! Any more tips keep em coming!


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

b said:


> a key action is to really get that tape snapped into position pulling out of the corner using the creaser wheel,if you,r already confortable heading down the wall in the right position with the zook pulling out of corner will come quickly to you.


I remembered this today, to really focus on getting the creaser wheel right into position, then along with 2bucks advice of keeping the zook in front, was the easiest square set I've ran yet! 

Any little tips, no matter how seemingly small all make a big help! Cheers fellas!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

All it is now is repetition and consistency. Until it's second nature


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Is this one of those ,,,,Are you pissing on my leg moments, but are trying to tell me it's just raining:jester:
> 
> Clearance is the same on both sides of the zook, if you want to judge from picture below. If anything, those that run the zook clockwise as opposed to counter clockwise, run a higher risk of the tape dragging against the cutting blade, if their holding the cutter housing wrong, which can lead to drag....... Either way, anyone catching the gear off the wall, or having the tape drag against the blade, don't know how to run or hold the zook proper.
> 
> Good to see you back Captain:thumbup:


 
No doubt your a better zook runner than I am 2bucks,,, but them that run em left to right have an easier run,,,,,,, and there is WAY MO TO HANG UP running right to left,,,LOL.

I know you can run it either way,,,, but ifin you get 2buck JR to film it, you will see that you have to have the zook "higher" on the right to left run, meaning that your tape is not "centered" like it could be on the left to right run.

again, I could be wrong, but I'm not


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> No doubt your a better zook runner than I am 2bucks,,, but them that run em left to right have an easier run,,,,,,, and there is WAY MO TO HANG UP running right to left,,,LOL.
> 
> I know you can run it either way,,,, but ifin you get 2buck JR to film it, you will see that you have to have the zook "higher" on the right to left run, meaning that your tape is not "centered" like it could be on the left to right run.
> 
> again, I could be wrong, but I'm not


Well:whistling2:

I guess we will half to wait for 15 months to see if your right, that's when 2bjr will get out of his new home


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well:whistling2:
> 
> I guess we will half to wait for 15 months to see if your right, that's when 2bjr will get out of his new home


I am not trying to get into a pissin contest with ya bro, like I said, I'm sure your better at a zook than i am,,, but running left to right is easier,,,,, don't take a rocket surgeon to figure that out,,, just look at the gearing on the thing!!!!!

BTW, just you got more posts than me,,,, don't make you right on everything,,,,LOL:whistling2:

or

If you cannucks were smarter than us,,,,heehee,,, don't ya think we would have took Canada while we were stealing America from the Indians????? :yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I am not trying to get into a pissin contest with ya bro, like I said, I'm sure your better at a zook than i am,,, but running left to right is easier,,,,, don't take a rocket surgeon to figure that out,,, just look at the gearing on the thing!!!!!
> 
> BTW, just you got more posts than me,,,, don't make you right on everything,,,,LOL
> 
> ...


Well since you refuse to quit commenting on the subject matter, I guess it has become a pissing match.

Your argument would be like saying which side you place the steering wheel in a car would affect the performance of the motor. Also, since 2bjr ran right, and I ran left, I could show you the ware marks on my zook, as to where they are. There is more ware from the right handed runner, since the left handed runner would have the zook come to a abrupt stop, if the gears were to catch the wall. So the left handed runner becomes more aware of body positioning well running the zook. So there is no way in HELL:furious:, that running the zook left or right, will have a affect on drag or the position of the tape as it comes out of the zook. What you speak of would be HUMAN error, not mechanical design. 

""""" Case in point""""

2bjr was shorter than me, so when it came to nine foot high ceilings doing angles/internals, he would start out good, till time went on and his arms became tired. So he would begin to lower his arms as he ran the zook. Tapes would drag more, or would not be set in position proper enough. Just like you he would fault the zook, till I pointed out it was his body positioning. The opposite happens to the left handed runner, if his arms begin to tire, the gear might catch (if you suck) witch will give you a wake up call.

As for taking us over, you guys tried that once, it's that little war called the war of 1812. The one you guys don't talk about, b/c you lost.

Jefferson said it was a matter of marching to take us over (since Briton was busy with some dude called Napoleon). He was probably right, since most that settled Canada were 40% from the states. But there was no real national identity then. Those in Canada identified with the British crown, well those who were from America, identified with their State (not a nation called America). both sides were just farmers sent off to war, who could not care who the rulers were. That changed once you Yanks started to rape, burn and pillage. It United the canucks and Indians, and even the French:blink:, to fight.

So we stopped you guys from invading, but were ordered by the crown to fight a defensive war. Then the Brits sent some ships to bomb Baltimore (which created a song you guys sing before sporting events). Then they landed in Orleans, and you guys finally won a battle under jackson, but the war was already over by then.

I have never proclaimed to be right on this site before, but this time I will, on both subject matters.............. I will PM you some documentaries on the war of 1812,,,, and sorry about burning your White house down during the war:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls1YVhcLD2c


And look what happened!!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Can I ask one question sorry to interrupt the missing match. But moore have you tried to run that bazooka yet?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> Can I ask one question sorry to interrupt the missing match. But moore have you tried to run that bazooka yet?


No Sir I haven't ...I'm dead in the water at the moment

The way it looks I'll have three houses ready for rock on the same fckn day!! 

I'm actually looking forward to the scramble on this foyer..:yes:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> No Sir I haven't ...I'm dead in the water at the moment
> 
> The way it looks I'll have three houses ready for rock on the same fckn day!!
> 
> I'm actually looking forward to the scramble on this foyer..:yes:


Don't you guys insulate your houses in Va?

Maybe fr8 and I should come hang one for you so he can get to use the router.:whistling2:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well since you refuse to quit commenting on the subject matter, I guess it has become a pissing match.
> 
> Your argument would be like saying which side you place the steering wheel in a car would affect the performance of the motor. Also, since 2bjr ran right, and I ran left, I could show you the ware marks on my zook, as to where they are. There is more ware from the right handed runner, since the left handed runner would have the zook come to a abrupt stop, if the gears were to catch the wall. So the left handed runner becomes more aware of body positioning well running the zook. So there is no way in HELL:furious:, that running the zook left or right, will have a affect on drag or the position of the tape as it comes out of the zook. What you speak of would be HUMAN error, not mechanical design.
> 
> ...


Gee man,,, lighten up,,,,,,,,

I'm glad you like ice and snow,,,,,,, I'm glad you don't like us (not much chance of an invasion)

I'm glad you like running right to left,,,,,


I was just trying to give Moore some things to think about,,,:thumbsup:

Either way will get the tape on the wall,,, no doubt,,:yes:

Peace bro,,, I'm out of this one,,,,, you win


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Don't you guys insulate your houses in Va?
> 
> Maybe fr8 and I should come hang one for you so he can get to use the router.:whistling2:


That's what i'm waiting on..The insulation and roofer .


9' down 8' up garage is 5/8 house walls and ceiling ..the bonus room gets no rock... Tell fr8 the scaffold set up in the foyer will be good and sturdy.

If you guys want ..I'll be 3rd man ..free of charge!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

moore said:


> That's what i'm waiting on..The insulation and roofer .
> 
> 
> 9' down 8' up garage is 5/8 house walls and ceiling ..the bonus room gets no rock... Tell fr8 the scaffold set up in the foyer will be good and sturdy.
> ...


my next house needs more then that moore


----------

